# Amstel Lager



## timmy (1/5/05)

Amstel has been my beer of choice for a low budget night with a few mates, for around 30 rods it had a real malty flavour tho just a bit shy on hops but it ranks very high compared to our swill.

But....... the problem now lies, have the stocks run dry? all the bottle o's around the hills distict no longer have it, was it just a trial beer or will it come back? 

I reckon bang for buck it's (or was) a good buy. Dont make me go back to tooheys red.


----------



## ODDBALL (1/5/05)

timmy said:


> Amstel has been my beer of choice for a low budget night with a few mates, for around 30 rods it had a real malty flavour tho just a bit shy on hops but it ranks very high compared to our swill.
> 
> But....... the problem now lies, have the stocks run dry? all the bottle o's around the hills distict no longer have it, was it just a trial beer or will it come back?
> 
> ...


Tried Grolsch lately or is this a RIP thread


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/5/05)

Amstel has been brewing for a long time, mebbe a distibutor dropped it?

Jovial Monk


----------



## dickTed (1/5/05)

I see it all the time in Safeway (Woolies) supermarkets around Melb.


----------



## wee stu (1/5/05)

I think woolworths are the Adelaide distributors - so Woolies, Safeways, Dan Murphys, BWS etc, etc, should all stock it.

If woolies have pulled the plug on it then you could have a problem


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/5/05)

wee stu said:


> If woolies have pulled the plug on it then you could have a problem
> [post="57091"][/post]​



Justifiable euthanasia.  Amstel is no real loss.

If you're after a similar beer of Dutch heritage and at a good price. Go to Dan Murphy's and buy a carton of Amsterdam Mariner. 

Quite a bit cheaper than local dross and not a bad drop for a mega-swill. Reminds me a little of Hansa Pils. IIRC it's about $26 a slab.

Warren -


----------



## barfridge (2/5/05)

Another vote here for amsterdam mariner. It's quite choice, bro


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/5/05)

....and its made by Grolsch.


----------



## roach (2/5/05)

I keep amsterdam mariner stocked as my standard backup in the beer fridge in case the megaswill drinkers can't stomach a yummy ESB, Alt or whatever on tap.


----------



## kitkat (2/5/05)

roach said:


> I keep amsterdam mariner stocked as my standard backup in the beer fridge in case the megaswill drinkers can't stomach a yummy ESB, Alt or whatever on tap.
> [post="57157"][/post]​




you're too good, you should only offer caffeine free diet coke ... :lol:


----------



## Jazman (2/5/05)

i think it is also brewed in nz for the kiwis


----------



## roach (2/5/05)

kitkat said:


> roach said:
> 
> 
> > I keep amsterdam mariner stocked as my standard backup in the beer fridge in case the megaswill drinkers can't stomach a yummy ESB, Alt or whatever on tap.
> ...



otherwise the megaswill drinkers will expect to put their west end draught in my beer fridge. they can check their west end draught in at the door <_< , or better still on the road :super: .


----------



## spog (2/5/05)

yes jazman,amstel is brewed in nz by dominion brewing.


----------



## Jazman (2/5/05)

is see the famous db crap well while i was over in nz i did not taste db from other advice but i had a crap speits gold medal ale yukk


----------



## spog (2/5/05)

i honestly cant see how spieghts gold medal ale is raved about over there, i agree it is thier version of vb (kiwi puke)


----------



## Wasabi (30/5/05)

Ahh Amstel.

I remember that they sold this on tap at McDonalds in Athens.

That was pretty weird....


----------



## Gerard_M (30/5/05)

I can't remember if it was Amstel or not, but when I have been wandering around Europe, I found it really weird to eat Maccas with beer. I have always been a big fan of a Mac Attack AFTER a big night. A Big Mac needs a Coke, as that is what the advertising people have programmed me to expect. Don't get me started on beer out of a paper cup.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## manaen (30/5/05)

My god .. beer on tap at micky D's???

Why does aus suck so much .. my 2 fav things in one shop? love it!


----------



## KoNG (1/7/05)

i did some market research for a new Amstel due out on the market soon.
it was a cold filtered lager in a really different clear bottle (similar to hahn premium bottle but taller and sharper angles)... and they were really pressing the issue of the cold filtered thing..! which could be a downfall if people catagorize it with carlton cold.  
i think they were essentially hoping for it to fit in the carona type scene, with the type of marketing that was put forth...
anyways... look out for it any time soon.?
could explain why the standard amstel has dissapeared.?!?!


----------



## sinkas (1/7/05)

Is the Mariner still available in Perth, anyone know?
I have not seen it recently,


----------



## Ash in Perth (1/7/05)

Yep, i saw the mariner at a bottle shop at bullcreek shopping centre, the one attached to the main building near the supermarket. they had a fair bit of it and it was cheap too. I didnt think too much of it but im more of an ale person.

They also had the old amstel and lots of other random beers

Ash


----------

